# Bloodworm coming from the substrate......



## Danny (31 Jul 2012)

The last couple of days I have been getting loads of bloodworm ( midge larvae ) in the tank, I realised they are coming out of the substrate now never had this before and putting it down to the John Inns No3 I have under the sand, has anyone else ever had this happen and is it a problem?

I have just been scooping them out as I see them.


----------



## Dexie (31 Jul 2012)

Are the fish not interested in eating them?


----------



## Danny (31 Jul 2012)

No fish yet mate just cycling the tank, not sure it would be a good idea for fish to eat them anyway as they could have all sorts of diseases being wild ones and not raised for fish food.....


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Jul 2012)

Dexie said:
			
		

> Are the fish not interested in eating them?



Think he is just in setup stages Dex


----------



## Dexie (31 Jul 2012)

lol shame free food


----------

